# Any night shift traders?



## boofis (14 January 2013)

Are there any night trading comrades around these parts or just forum addict night owls ?
If so, care to partake in a discussion of chosen markets? 
If not, I shall slink back into the darkness lol.


----------



## CanOz (14 January 2013)

boofis said:


> Are there any night trading comrades around these parts or just forum addict night owls ?
> If so, care to partake in a discussion of chosen markets?
> If not, I shall slink back into the darkness lol.




Lol, that's the trouble with the US markets mate...

Plenty on other forums trading them!

CanOz


----------



## burglar (14 January 2013)

Hi boofis,

I am up late, but nothing to with trading!


----------



## boofis (15 January 2013)

You should get trading and join the darkside burglar!


----------



## burglar (15 January 2013)

boofis said:


> You should get trading and join the darkside burglar!




Firstly, I need Mr Market to refund my deposit, which I so carelessly lost while learning!
Secondly, I need to unlearn all the bad stuff!


----------



## cynic (15 January 2013)

I'm happy to make the occasional post to the international banter thread when time permits. As my methods do not involve charting, I generally avoid the more formal threads, and I'm normally only up until a little after the DAX closes.


----------



## sydboy007 (15 January 2013)

I do a lot of research on night shifts, and plenty of holiday planning too 

Can be rather annoying when work gets in the way of my financial / travel planning


----------



## CanOz (15 January 2013)

cynic said:


> I'm happy to make the occasional post to the international banter thread when time permits. As my methods do not involve charting, I generally avoid the more formal threads, and I'm normally only up until a little after the DAX closes.




Only until the Dax closes!

CanOz


----------



## WestCoastWizard (30 March 2013)

I trade forex and I live in Perth. Sometimes a good setup appears in New York Session. Trading them would mean staying awake till around midnight or dawn.


----------



## weasel (16 April 2013)

my day is NYC equities, and I'm looking to pick up ASX

so for me, ASX would be my 'night shift' lol


----------

